# Chucky



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

So I seasoned up a 3lb chuck roast with Wooster sauce and Montreal Steak Seasoning







Put the chucky into a 131º sous vide pot for exactly 30 hours, then out for a char with the weed torch







I had sautéed some shrooms and onions in butter and wine earlier so I deglazed the pan, added the juice from the sous vide bag and a little more cabernet for a reduction







I sliced what I needed for dinner and was really happy, should have kept my shadow out of the pic







Drizzled the reduction sauce over the beef and plated it up with the shrooms, some asparagus, and a buttery yam, nice glass of cab.







My first bite removed all skepticism about tenderness, the chucky had the texture of a New York steak, only with more flavor. Kudos and a tip of the cap to 

 chopsaw
  and 

 Bearcarver
, this recipe is a real keeper and will be repeated at my home time and again. I thought about striking while the iron was hot so I bagged the remaining chuck roast and placed it back in the sous vide pot to see what effect another twenty hours would have on it. I'll have pretty much the same dinner tonight and will report any significant difference back on this thread tomorrow. Thanks for lookin'! RAY


----------



## tropics (Feb 17, 2020)

Ray looks good I am not into the SV I bought 1 of the $13.00 ones from wallmart it works.
I only used it to finish some Kielbasi one time.
Richie


----------



## mike243 (Feb 17, 2020)

Looks great, I plan on doing 1 so will be watching , I did some steaks recently at that temp for 4 hours if I remember correctly, I was starting to get a green color did you get any off colors?


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

tropics said:


> Ray looks good I am not into the SV I bought 1 of the $13.00 ones from wallmart it works. I only used it to finish some Kielbasi one time. Richie
> 
> 
> Don't cheat yourself Richie, sous vide is a great cooking method. This was the first time I tried a tough roast for a long period and was thrilled with the results. I've been using the sous vide for steaks for almost two years now, they come out perfect each and every time. I haven't had a steak that wasn't sous vide since the first time I did one, they cook evenly all the way thru. They also do a great job on leftovers, heating the food back up to temperature without overcooking. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## tropics (Feb 17, 2020)

Ray maybe next time I try a chuck I will give that some thought. I did a bone less Prime Rib yesterday in the oven,it was pink all the way thru. The other thing I need is space to do it my kitchen is tiny.
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, I plan on doing 1 so will be watching , I did some steaks recently at that temp for 4 hours if I remember correctly, I was starting to get a green color did you get any off colors?



I do boneless ribeye steaks straight from the freezer to the sous vide pot all the time for 4-5 hours Mike, can't remember having any off colors crop up. That's weird, if there was nothing wrong with the meat maybe it had something to do with water softness or was some kind of a reflection. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

tropics said:


> Ray maybe next time I try a chuck I will give that some thought. I did a bone less Prime Rib yesterday in the oven, it was pink all the way thru. The other thing I need is space to do it my kitchen is tiny.
> Richie



I've got a few boneless rib roasts in my freezer Richie, 3 to 6 pounds. I did a small one in the sous vide awhile back and it didn't make much difference, the prime is so tender it doesn't need to be sous vide. My favorite way to cook a prime roast is on the weber with indirect heat, I like to pull them when the IT hits 125º. The whole thing with sous vide is you can make a tough cut like a eye of round, sirloin tip, or chuck roast tender enough to eat with a fork without overcooking it. It's somewhat akin to the low and slow miracle that occurs when smoking a brisket, the enzymes in the meat break down to where a tough cut turns tender, only with sous vide that can happen at 131º instead of 203º. I'll be very interested to see what effect the additional 20 hours in the sous vide bath has. RAY


----------



## tropics (Feb 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I've got a few boneless rib roasts in my freezer Richie, 3 to 6 pounds. I did a small one in the sous vide awhile back and it didn't make much difference, the prime is so tender it doesn't need to be sous vide. My favorite way to cook a prime roast is on the weber with indirect heat, I like to pull them when the IT hits 125º. The whole thing with sous vide is you can make a tough cut like a eye of round, sirloin tip, or chuck roast tender enough to eat with a fork without overcooking it. It's somewhat akin to the low and slow miracle that occurs when smoking a brisket, the enzymes in the meat break down to where a tough cut turns tender, only with sous vide that can happen at 131º instead of 203º. I'll be very interested to see what effect the additional 20 hours in the sous vide bath has. RAY


Ray PR is one of my favorite cuts,I did a Picanha on the kettle that was fork tender.I'll be watching to see what the 20 more does.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2020)

Looks great I too not into the SV game. I enjoy the outside and the smell of the smoke and I have never cooked anything 30 hours.

Warren


----------



## Electric88 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nice looking Chuck! I haven't gotten into SV, but seeing how great that turned out makes me want to!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I've got a few boneless rib roasts in my freezer Richie, 3 to 6 pounds. I did a small one in the sous vide awhile back and it didn't make much difference, the prime is so tender it doesn't need to be sous vide. My favorite way to cook a prime roast is on the weber with indirect heat, I like to pull them when the IT hits 125º. The whole thing with sous vide is you can make a tough cut like a eye of round, sirloin tip, or chuck roast tender enough to eat with a fork without overcooking it. It's somewhat akin to the low and slow miracle that occurs when smoking a brisket, the enzymes in the meat break down to where a tough cut turns tender, only with sous vide that can happen at 131º instead of 203º. I'll be very interested to see what effect the additional 20 hours in the sous vide bath has. RAY




Yup---I don't do tender fatty cuts in the SV (Like Prime Rib & Ribeyes). The Fat doesn't break down the way I like it.
Actually I like my Meat Med-Rare & my Fat well done.
I'm anxious to see what the extra 20 hours gives us. Don't let me miss that report.
BTW: Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 17, 2020)

Looks good Ray . Yup , wondering on the extended cook time also . 



mike243 said:


> I was starting to get a green color did you get any off colors?


Mike , I've had it happen one time . I dried it off and hard sear in the cast iron .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great I too not into the SV game. I enjoy the outside and the smell of the smoke and I have never cooked anything 30 hours. Warren



I like to cook outdoors too Warren, but not when I have to dress like a eskimo. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2020)

I cook outside even while the snow is falling. 

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I don't do tender fatty cuts in the SV (Like Prime Rib & Ribeyes). The Fat doesn't break down the way I like it. Actually I like my Meat Med-Rare & my Fat well done. I'm anxious to see what the extra 20 hours gives us. Don't let me miss that report. BTW: Nice Job!! Like. Bear



Thanks for the like Bear, I appreciate it. I'm looking forward to seeing how much more the meat softens up and what the texture is, that'll play into how long I do them in the future. I've got a loose molar that's been hanging on by a thread for about 25 years giving me a shot of pain every time I bite down on it, it's coming out the day after tomorrow. Another great way to cook a ribeye steak is on a wire rack in a 200º oven until it reaches a IT of 120º, then sear it in a red hot CI skillet. It cooks evenly all the way thru just like sous vide. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good Ray . Yup , wondering on the extended cook time also . Mike , I've had it happen one time . I dried it off and hard sear in the cast iron .



Thanks for the like Rich,  I appreciate it.  I wouldn't know what to think about green meat, but I don't think I'd much like it! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

W
 Will Squared
 & 

 forktender
, Thanks for the likes, I appreciate them. RAY


----------



## gary s (Feb 17, 2020)

Wow , That really looks Good

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like Gary, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 18, 2020)

Well yesterday around 4:30 I sat down to just about the exact same chuck roast dinner as I did the day before, the difference being that the chucky had now been sous vide for a total of 50 hours instead of 30. I said the texture at 30 hours was like a NY steak, at 50 it was just like prime rib. I did not re-sear yesterday, went straight from the pot to the dinner plate. In the future I'll be doing my chucky' s 48-50 hours in the sous vide, this is what I was looking for. RAY


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice job bud That is mouth watering.
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 18, 2020)

Good deal . Interesting .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks Richie. I just realized I didn't touch that bottle of horseradish at either meal, the flavor of the meat with the reduction sauce was off the charts. Pretty easy to do, had to add some water to the pot a couple of times. This will become a regular event here, I really like it. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 18, 2020)

Great job on that chucky Ray!

How is Bob doing?

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2020)

AWESOME!!!!!
Thanks for running with this, Ray!!
Looks Super!!
My next Chucky will be 54 hours, because of your exploratory work!!
I can't wait to try it.
Thanks!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 18, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great job on that chucky Ray! How is Bob doing? John



Bob's back to his old self John, like nothing ever happened! He's barking, fetching, jumping in the pool, and being the big smoocher he's always been. I see you must be pretty busy overseeing your projects lately, hope all is going well. Thanks for asking about Bob, and thanks for the Like. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 18, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> AWESOME!!!!! Thanks for running with this, Ray!! Looks Super!! My next Chucky will be 54 hours, because of your exploratory work!!
> I can't wait to try it. Thanks!! Like. Bear



Yeah, I'm really happy with the way this turned out Bear, thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## zwiller (Feb 18, 2020)

Dang.  I remember the first time reading 12hr cook times and now 54.  Wife won't tell me what she wants for dinner until 2 hours before...     

Another cool take away from your research.  You can always rebag and continue the cook.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 18, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Dang.  I remember the first time reading 12hr cook times and now 54.  Wife won't tell me what she wants for dinner until 2 hours before...     Another cool take away from your research.  You can always rebag and continue the cook.



Yeah, it's not like it was too tough to eat after 30 hours, I just liked it more after the added 20 hours in the sous vide. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Yeah, it's not like it was too tough to eat after 30 hours, I just liked it more after the added 20 hours in the sous vide. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY




My only problem is during Spring or other storm seasons, it's not the surest thing that we'll have electric here for 48 hours in a row!!!

Bear


----------



## dr k (Feb 19, 2020)

My first SV chucky was to be 48 hours from Baldwin's guidelines....Moreover, the sarcoplasmic protein enzyme collagenase remains active below 140°F (60°C) and can significantly tenderize the meat if held for more than 6 hours (Tornberg, 2005). This is why beef chuck roast cooked in a 131°F–140°F (55°C–60°C) water bath for 24–48 hours has the texture of filet mignon.......
tenderness increasing only slightly when cooked for 50 to 100 hours.

My first chucky went for 56 hours  because of timing with a two day soak and things come up where you don't want to be held hostage to the SV. The result was going towards mushy from the fibers breaking down vs just the collagen. I haven't had a SV failure mostly because I've used only dry ingredients especially no raw garlic or extra virgin  olive oil.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 19, 2020)

Damn Ray that first plate looks beautiful. That second out is even better. Never heard of 50 hour SV bath but damn hard to argue with the results! Thanks for posting!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 19, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn Ray that first plate looks beautiful. That second out is even better. Never heard of 50 hour SV bath but damn hard to argue with the results! Thanks for posting!



Thanks for the LIke John, I appreciate it. Just had a molar pulled, looks like sausage and burgers for the next week or so. It's always something! RAY


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 21, 2020)

Awesome Ray .., that second/encore is exactly what SWMBO would look for ... have 2 chuckles in freezer, and now know what for Sunday dinner!

Like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 21, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Awesome Ray .., that second/encore is exactly what SWMBO would look for ... have 2 chuckles in freezer, and now know what for Sunday dinner! Like!



Thanks for the Like Inscrutable, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Yeah, it's not like it was too tough to eat after 30 hours, I just liked it more after the added 20 hours in the sous vide. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY




Well Ray, I got one in the Sous Vide Supreme:
Since this thread I was anxious to try one for an extended time.
None on sale, so at $4.99 I told Mrs Bear to just get one.
So she came home with a Beauty---Nicely marbled & thicker than what we usually get.
So I shook a packet of Beefy Onion Soup in with the Chucky & sealed it up.
Then I put it in @ 132°  at 2 PM today. 
Should be taking it out at about 4 PM Sunday.   Can't Wait !!!

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 22, 2020)

I’m also about 18 hours into my first. I used a spice blend of salt, pepper, garlic, rosemary, thyme, and oregano. Since a ‘prime rib’ comparative consistency, undecided whether to sear or not. Guess have plenty of time to contemplate ...


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 22, 2020)

That's an interesting dilemma, to sear or not to sear? I remember seeing a sous vide video last year where a guy made a paste of butter and garlic and covered a boneless prime then charred it in a 550º oven, tho I forget for how long. It came out looking pretty darned nice as I recall. Well, with whatever you decide I hope you're happy with it. Take a picture and post it up. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Well Ray, I got one in the Sous Vide Supreme:
> Since this thread I was anxious to try one for an extended time.
> None on sale, so at $4.99 I told Mrs Bear to just get one.
> So she came home with a Beauty---Nicely marbled & thicker than what we usually get.
> ...



They are on sale here this week for $2.98 lb, I'm going to go grab a few for the freezer today. Did you do a MSS rub on it Bear, or just go with the Beefy Onion Soup in place of the rub? RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> They are on sale here this week for $2.98 lb, I'm going to go grab a few for the freezer today. Did you do a MSS rub on it Bear, or just go with the Beefy Onion Soup in place of the rub? RAY




I just went with the "Beefy Onion Soup".
I tried MSS a couple times & we didn't care for it. It seemed like little pieces of chipboard without taste & they fall off all over the kitchen, during prepping, smoking, slicing, etc.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I just went with the "Beefy Onion Soup".
> I tried MSS a couple times & we didn't care for it. It seemed like little pieces of chipboard without taste & they fall off all over the kitchen, during prepping, smoking, slicing, etc. Bear



Perfect Bear, I was pretty much thinking right along those lines, it made more mess that it was worth. I'll pick up some packs of FOS while I'm at the store. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Perfect Bear, I was pretty much thinking right along those lines, it made more mess that it was worth. I'll pick up some packs of FOS while I'm at the store. RAY




I use "Lipton's Beefy Onion" Dry Soup Mix.
Got that tip from Chopsaw!!  Works Great.
I don't have to worry about my Vac Sealer sucking any juices up, and then the liquid that forms during the SV bath liquifies the Soup Mix , and marinates for all those hours.


Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I use "Lipton's Beefy Onion" Dry Soup Mix.
> Got that tip from Chopsaw!!  Works Great.
> I don't have to worry about my Vac Sealer sucking any juices up, and then the liquid that forms during the SV bath liquifies the Soup Mix , and marinates for all those hours.
> 
> ...



Often I’ll mix that in for burgers ... holds the moisture and fat and they stay juicy ... probably not as healthy, but no one’s getting out of here alive anyway.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 22, 2020)

Ha, that's for darned sure! I haven't had anything but the Hipshot burgers I make for years now, something about the beef, pork, SPC combo, that keeps them real juicy. RAY






						30 lbs Hipshot Burgers
					

Someone was hinting that it was time I made some hipshot burgers, we hadn't had any since the move to AZ three months back Hipshot Burgers 18 lbs. eye of round  12 lbs. porkbutt  1&1/8 cup Soy Protein Concentrate  9 tbsp canning salt  1/3 cup powdered dextrose  1/3 cup ground pepper  3cups cold...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## dr k (Feb 23, 2020)

I did the 48 hour chucky last Thurs. with beefy onion pkg on one side and sprinkled the other side with dehydrated vegetable flakes (for soup starter type of cooks) to hydrate with the Lipton pkg.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 23, 2020)

Disappointed ... the Mrs not feeling well, so just pulled the chuckie out of the bath and straight to the fridge ... hopefully plating and review on Tuesday when back in town. 
Living (and eating) vicariously thru y’all until then!


----------



## dr k (Feb 24, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Disappointed ... the Mrs not feeling well, so just pulled the chuckie out of the bath and straight to the fridge ... hopefully plating and review on Tuesday when back in town.
> Living (and eating) vicariously thru y’all until then!


Half the time I'm not ready to eat when long SV cooks are done so I have a big mixing bowl in the fridge with water many hours before done if I decide to post pone eating it till the next day so I can transfer to it and cover with ice to quickly cool it. You have 28 days to get to it. You can prepare a lot of meals in advance if you cool the food quickly in ice water in the fridge.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 24, 2020)

dr k said:


> Half the time I'm not ready to eat when long SV cooks are done so I have a big mixing bowl in the fridge with water many hours before done if I decide to post pone eating it till the next day so I can transfer to it and cover with ice to quickly cool it. You have 28 days to get to it. You can prepare a lot of meals in advance if you cool the food quickly in ice water in the fridge.


That would have been a good idea. I transferred to coldest part of fridge, but didn’t think of an ice bath. Of course, it is/was only at target temp of 131 anyway, and had been in for 50 hours, so not doing much more cooking as it cools. Guess I will find out after I throw it in the hot tub again.


----------

